# أكبر وأفضل موسوعة لمواقع الترجمة لجميع المهندسين ؟؟ جديد ؟؟



## مهندس المحبة (27 فبراير 2009)

أرجوأن أفيدكم بهذه المواقع الممتازة للترجمة والتعلم أرجو الرد والتقييم ........

هذا موقع للمكتبات ودور النشر 
موقع متخصص لتعليم و تعلم اللغة الانجليزية 
http://www.esl-lab.com 

الموسوعة باللغة الانجليزية 
http://www.encyclopedia.com 

موقع بحث عام باللغة الانجليزية 
http://www.askjeeves.com 

..نفس موقع البحث ولكن بعنوان اخر 
http://www.ask.com 

قاموس مترجم والة بحث عن المترادفات والعكس 
http://www.dictionary.com 

صفحة خاصة لتعلم قواعد اللغة الانجليزية 
http://awady77.jeeran.com 

موقع لتعليم اللغة الانجليزية عن طريق البريد الالكترونى 
http://www.english-course.com 

ايضا موقع لتعليم اللغة الانجليزية بواسطة البريد الالكترونى .. 
http://www.english2u.com/freelessons.html 

موقع متعدد الاغراض يخص الادب الانجليزى و تعليم اللغة الانجليزية مفيد لكل من الطلبة و المدرسين على حد سواء 
http://www.soon.org.uk/www.al-3ata.n...ata.net/vb.htm 

موقع ممتاز لتعليم اللغة الانجليزية شامل و به باب لتعليم التوفل بالاضافة الى امتحانات التوفل تجدونها متوفرة فى نفس الموقع. 
http://www.englishpage.com 

جميل هذا الموقع لتعليم اللغة الانجليزية هو ميزة التتمرين السمع صوتى على النطق .. 
http://www.elfs.com 

موقع آخر يتيح التعلم للغة الانجليزية بواسطة البريد الالكترونى 
http://www.englishlearner.com 

موقع لمختلف الحوارات باللغة الانجليزية 
http://www.geocities.com/abracad_1999/edm.html 

موقع ممتاز لتعليم اللغة الانجليزية بواسطة الاستماع حيث تتوفر معه فرصة التقييم 
http://www.englishlistening.com/ http://www.ju 

موقع صوتى للغات المختلفة مثل الروسية و اليابانية و الكورية و غيرها بالاضافة للانجليزية. 
http://www.ild.com/demos/french/index.shtml 
mp 

قاموس ميريام ويبستر للغة الانجليزية 
http://www.m-w.com 

قاموس لمختصرات اللغة الانجليزية 
http://www.numa.com/ref/acronym.htm 

قاموس آخر 
http://www.onelook.com 

قاموس للمصطلحات العلمية و الطبية 
http://www.sciencekomm.at/advice/dict.html 

البي بي سي لتعليم الأنجليزيه 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/arabic_elt/index.shtml 

تعليم قواعد اللغه الأنجليزيه 
http://scar101.tripod.com/alkawa3ed.htm 

لحظة إبداع موقع معرفى شامل يفيد المعلم و المتعلم 
http://www.ebdaa.8k.com 

مجلـــــــــــــة المعلــــــــــــم 
http://www.angelfire.com/mn/almoalem/hadeetha.html 


مواقع ترجمة مهمة ........ 

http://www.tarjim.com 
http://www.cimos.com/TradNet.htm 
http://www.ajeeb.com 
http://www.alqamoos.com 
http://www.almisbar.com/salam_trans_a.html 
http://www.world.altavista.com 
http://www.cimos.com/TradNet.htm 
http://www.tarjim.com.sa/ajeeb 
http://www.0border.com 

هذا موقع لترجمة النصوص 
http://www.cimos.com/tradnet.htm 

موقع متخصص لتعليم و تعلم اللغة الانجليزيه 
http://www.esl-lab.com/ 

قاموس ,مترجم وآلة بحث عن المترادفات والعكس 
http://www.dictionary.com/ 

موقع صوتى للغات المختلفة مثل الروسية و اليابانية و الكورية و غيرها بالاضافة للانجليزيه http://www.ild.com/demos/french/index.shtml 



قاموس للمصطلحات العلمية و الطبية http://www.sciencekomm.at/advice/dict.html 

www.alwaraq.com 
www.al-raddadi.com/education.html 
www.iss.stthomas.edu/studyguides/arabic 
http://eyoon.*****.net/142 
www.alnoor-world.com/scientists 
http://sebwieh.8m.com 

لغة انجليزية 

www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/arabic_elt/index.shtml 
http://dhaim.8m.com/rules.htm 
http://lexicons.ajeeb.com 
www.englishpage.com 
www.pacificnet.net/~sperling 
http://members.aol.com/eslkathy/esl.htm 
www.englishday.com 
www.sabri.org 
www.spellcheck.net 
www.englishlearner.com 
http://www.al-3ata.net/vbwww.al-3ata...a.net/vbnz.com 
www.soon.org.uk 
http://ccc.commnet.edu 
www.collegeem.qc.ca 
www.wsu.edu 
www.esl-lounge.com 
www.es1261.8m.com 
www.better-english.com/exerciselist.html 
www.englishpractice.com 
http://dictionary.ajeeb.com 
www.m-w.com 
www.dictionry.com 
www.edunet.com/english/grammar/toc.cfm 
www.bell-labs.com/project/tts/voices.html 
www.cimos.com/tradnet.htm 
www.learnenglish.org.uk/welcome_arabic.html 
www.antimoon.com 
www.english-at-home.com 
www.tolearnenglish.com 
www.englishtown.com 
www.englishbaby.com 
www.study.com 
www.planetenglish.com​
أرجو الرد والدعاء ..............

أرجو منكم أضافة تقييم وذلك بالضغط على الأيكونة بجوار المشاركة


----------



## مبتدئه (28 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

موضوع جميل





تصفحت بعض المواقع التي اريدها لكن الوصلات لا تعمل ..

شكرا جزيلا :84:​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على الرد وكل الهلا فيك وسوف أصحح اللنكات قريبا إن شاء الله في موضوع آخر ........


----------



## سمير غيث (11 مارس 2009)

اللهم لك الحمد.......جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 مارس 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز على الرد وبارك الله فيك ووفقك ........


----------



## justjoinme (16 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير ونرجو المساعدة فى إضافة معجم متخصص فى مجال الفيزياء وهندسة الأشعة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 أبريل 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز على المرور وإن شاء الله قريبا .......


----------



## ارهينيوس (16 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 أبريل 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أخي العزيز ......


----------



## eng sasa 2012 (24 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووور أخى 

مواقع كتيره 
جدا


----------



## م.محمد حسن البنا (22 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمد لله


----------



## mohammed RIRI (23 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you my friend


----------



## Marta_M (30 يونيو 2022)

شكرا لك على قائمة جيدة من المواقع. أود أن أوصي بمدرسة اللغة الإنجليزية الإنجليزية على الإنترنت إلى قائمتك https://englishpapa.com / ، الذي يوفر التدريب للأطفال والمراهقين والبالغين والعملاء من الشركات. على موقع المدرسة ، هناك فرصة لإجراء اختبار مجاني عبر الإنترنت لتحديد مستوى اللغة الإنجليزية وحضور أول درس مجاني عبر الإنترنت.


----------

